# San Franciscans.. please help!



## Dewgee (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok... so I was writing a scene that takes place in the palace of fine arts in San Fran. And then I realized that as much as I like the scene, it's geographically inaccurate. Let me explain. In the scene the MC is making his way through the area and stumbles across a water fountain. There he sits on the edge of it, and notices a bunch of change sitting in the bottom of it (It's a wishing well). And proceeds to scoop up the change with his hands trying to steal it. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's all that's really relevant to this thread. Now here is the problem:

1. There is a fountain in this location, but it is gigantic, and I'm pretty sure the water is brown, not clear.
2. I believe there are actually wildlife that congregate regularly in the area, and so throwing change in the pool would probably be illegal. 
3. Looking at photos online, I have come to see there are really no places to sit on the edge of the fountain. 
4. Research is best done before the writing process, not after. 

Anyway, I'm going to have to rewrite the scene at some point, but I would like to be able to save as much of it as possible. And I would also like to avoid yet a second rewrite so I had a couple of questions: First, is my above assessment correct? And second are there any other 'wishing fountains' near this area that the MC could likely walk to? 

I thank you in advance for any feedback at all, as I've come to the conclusion that it's pretty much impossible to find answers to these questions without assistance, at least short of visiting the area myself, at that's quite a walk from where I'm currently staying.


----------



## KTimmins (Apr 4, 2012)

It is definitely more of a pond than a fountain. Like you said, there is a lot of animal life in the water. The water is populated by everything from different species of birds to turtles to fish, so you most certainly would not want to stick your hand in the water. You know, them using it as a toilet and all. 

I haven't been in that area in over a year, and every time I have gone the actual structure was closed off for renovation. The area surrounding it consists of very high end residential homes and the Exploratorium. 

I live in the East Bay, so I don't make it out there very often. I will contact some friends of mine in the city and get back to you.


----------



## squidtender (Apr 4, 2012)

That raises a good question: How many creative liberties can an author take when using a real city? I'm facing the same problem, but with Wichita Falls. It's reached the point that I'm considering changing the city in rewrite and just making one up.


----------



## KTimmins (Apr 4, 2012)

It is definitely tricky. In theory, a writer should be able to write anything he or she wants in the world that is being created, but you run the risk of having a reader from that city being taken out of the story by inaccuracy. 

My novel also takes place in San Francisco, and there was a part about how my MC is walking down the street with the plastic handles of her shopping bag cutting into her hands. My fiancee read it and reminded me that San Fran is no longer allowed to used plastic bags. Little details like that are difficult. 

It makes sense why some writes use ambiguous cities.


----------



## starseed (Apr 4, 2012)

I had the same problem in one of my stories. I actually really, really dislike writing about specific cities for these reasons, even though I still sometimes do. I often just call it "the city" (even if it's implied that it's supposed to be a certain place) so I can just make up whatever details I want.


----------



## Newman (Apr 4, 2012)

Dewgee said:


> it's geographically inaccurate.



When has that ever been a problem. 

In movies, they're walking and they go from Wall Street to the Statue of Liberty to Central Park to Times Sq  in like 5 steps.


----------



## Cefor (Apr 4, 2012)

I've read plenty of authors who only know basic information about a city but still did it convincingly... admittedly, people who lived there did kick up a little fuss... but often it can be put to rights in later books.

Plus, you're an author and as such are allowed to take certain liberties.


----------



## Dewgee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I think for right now I'm going to let it stand as it is until I have the whole work finished. I'm probably going to have to change it eventually though, since it's just going to bug me if I let it stand. I'm thinking about adding an element where the main character is actually hallucinating that it's a wishing fountain, which would fit into the story pretty well actually. Still if anybody has anymore info on the area let me know. I think for the next story my best bet is to keep it local, though that wasn't really an option here. Thanks again.


----------

